# Does he look to be pure GSD



## Mason702 (Jun 7, 2015)

A friend of a friend has this pup. Says he's 8 weeks old. He said he is pure german shepard. No papers no parents to see. Just a picture of the dad. So I looked him over and took him home. I've had him for a week. Seems very smart. Best guess is fine? I know it's hard to tell at his age.
thanks alot 
mason


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

The muzzle looks a little different to me, but maybe he's purebred !


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Either way he's extremely cute!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Possibly, time will tell more


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what ever the case it is a solid looking dog . Nice pup. Looks healthy and confident .

I would not say that this is 8 weeks old -- more like 12 plus.

I would suspect that somewhere a few generations back there may have been some Rottweiler introduced.


----------



## Mason702 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. Feel free to comment on this. I'm new in the puppy business


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

He's definitely not older then 12 weeks, and his muzzle does look a little different, but definitely could be pure.. Too early to tell though


----------



## Mason702 (Jun 7, 2015)

He is 15.5 pounds. On a dog scale digital


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## DMS92 (May 11, 2015)

Really tough to tell at such a young age, there appearance will change drastically but I agree he may have a small amount of rottie if he isn't pure. 
Nice Pup though!

Here's my girl when she was about 6 weeks, then 10 months...
as you can see she looks way different!


----------



## Mason702 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you for your post


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks a bit mixed. The muzzle is very boxy compared to your normal GSD. Very cute.


----------



## Mason702 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks again. I will post pics as he grows. He's doing very well. Very smart and easy to train. Takes to his training first try everytime. H re s great. Can come. Stay. Wait. Walk to my left. Fetch. His name. Loves tug of war!!!!


----------



## Mason702 (Jun 7, 2015)

New pic. Took him to vet last week. She said he still has all of his baby teeth. And her best guess is he was 10 weeks old a week ago. So he'd be 11 weeks in this pic. And has not lost any of his baby teeth yet.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mason702 said:


> New pic. Took him to vet last week. She said he still has all of his baby teeth. And her best guess is he was 10 weeks old a week ago. So he'd be 11 weeks in this pic. And has not lost any of his baby teeth yet.


She almost looks hound like now! Cutie


----------

